# I really need your advice ASAP if possible



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

HI everyone,

I will try and keep this short. I routinely check on-line for the local shelters to see if there are any Maltese. I never see any. My sole purpose in doing that, is to alert the local small dog resuces.

Anyway, a shelter near me, has the most precious little malt boy, Hanzel (will not be called that, as he does not know his name. If things go okay, his name will be Tony.

So I sent an email over the weekend to one of the small dog rescues, but not sure they monitor their emails over the weekend. So Saturday, hubby and I go to see the little guy, with the intention of asking them if they could contact one of the local small breed rescue organizations. Well, they only do it for puppies .

Okay, so inside, I freaked. Met with little Toni. When I tell you an amazing temperment, and the picture of him, does not do him justice, and I will tell you more about his temperment later. But it is amazing. He gave me belly. We have enough love, all the little boy will need, extra, and can't stomach him (or really any of the babies) in the shelter.

So tonight hubby and I are going to bring Mia and Leo for a meet and greet outside away from the shelter. Of course, it is important to us that all 3 would be able to adjust well.

Here's where my heart is breaking and I didn't just find this out until now.

You will see in the link Tony, with a little Peakanese, who was just spayed. I knew Toni was surrenedered to the city SPCA, and they sent Tony to the shelter near me, because it is a no kill shelter.

Well, here when I call back today, both Tony and the little Peak, were surrenedered by the same owner  and I would be splitting those two up. I had said, gosh, I wish I could take her too, to myself before I knew this, but, first, I think briniging in one new baby in, will be at times challening enough. Plus, I am allergic to many breeds not the Maltese.

I said to the lady at the shelter, OMG, I will be breaking them up . She said look at it this way, at least Toni, will no longer be in a shelter.

I guesstamate his age, 3 maybe 4. As I said, I will tell you more about his incredible temperment, later, my main concern now, is how heartbreaking will it be for the female peak . I know Toni, will be okay, he was fine with us, and we will be meeting him again tonight, plus if all goes well he will have Mia and Leo.

Oh Gosh, is this a terrible thing to do? But I hate the fact that Toni is in the shelter, and boy did we bond. I was able to check all his teeth (he will need a dental) he let me no problem, checked his ears, everything, no problem from him.

Of course, all of this is contingent on Mia and Leo's reaction as well as Toni's.

What do you think? Is it terrible to take Tony away from the Peak.

Any and all advice is more then welcome. Tony is a little guy, maybe 5 pounds, and clearly has the Maltese strut going on. The link says he is a mix, but in person, he clearly looks all Malt.

But that does not matter. Just want to know what you guys think.

I think if all goes well with Mia and Leo and Tony, tonight, to bring him home. He was just neutuered yesterday. But what about the poor little Peak.

Forgive all my misspellings, trying to get this out to all of you as soon as I could.

Here is the link:
Adoptable Maltese: Hanzel: Petfinder


**********************************************************************

*Update: First, I can not thank all of you enough, from the bottom of my heart. I have great news about Tony, but not for me. The meet and greet went, I think really well. Gosh, what a scarey thing though, because you want to do best by all 3. *

*I have to say, Leo and Mia did really well. I think while waiting, for them to bring Tony out to the special area they have for meet and greets, they were a little confused.*

*The lady Kathy, at the shelter was wonderful. I love Tony dearly. First we put Leo with Tony, and they did very well. Then Kathy said it was okay to add Mia, and the 3 of them did do well. No barking or upset by any 3 of them. I did notice however, that as time was passing, Tony seemed to not be as happy, or was somewhat hesitant if either Mia and Leo would approach him. And trust me, both Mia and Leo, were very gentle with him. I think Tony is an older baby, although they say he may be 2 or 3, I got the sense that Tony was older, which is fine, but after awhile didn't seem as acceptable to Mia and Leo. I tell you what, the 3 of them together were adorable. I had alot to think about. Like Sher said, and it's very true, meet and greets won't show the whole picture till the new one comes home and time has past.*

*Actually hubby was very concerned and that weighed alot on my descion, as well as seeing some reluctancy or hesitation from sweet Tony, with Mia and Leo. But that could very well have been the little guy just got neutured yesterday. You have no idea how much I love him.*

*I talked alot with the shelter rep, Kathy, and she did let me know, that another family desperately wants Tony (they aren't going to call him Tony, but they are changing his name as well). I asked if they were a loving good home (I felt funny asking that, but just couldn't help myself), She said they absolutely are. So the great news is Tony is going home to a loving family, probably tommorow. That was my initial goal to begin with.*

*I am broken hearted not to have the little guy. Oh, he even answers to Tony . He came right to me, every time I called him Tony. I would say, Tony, come to Mommy, and here he comes, but guess who else came running, Leo. If I was holding Tony, Leo wanted Mommy. But I do teach both Mia and Leo to share and did during this session as well.*

*Hubby took a couple of pics with his camera phone, here they are:*

*This one actually floored me. Leo, always has to have top bunk, but after I reminded him to share Mommy, he was very comfortable with Tony having the top bunk. That's Tony on top, with Leo in my arms, and poor sweet Mia on the side.*

View attachment 89486


*The sunglare was terrible, but here is another picture of the dynamic trio :wub: Look at little Tony giving sniffies to Mia.*

View attachment 89487


*I guess the best news is that Tony is going to a loving home, but selfishly I am so sad that it's not my home, but I really am happy for him. He deserves it.*

*Mia and Leo were absolutely fine with him, I think they knew he had a boo boo, from his neuter operation. But they were gentle and loving and for that I am glad. Tony was a good boy too, a very good boy. I asked the shelter rep, how she thought it went, and she was just tickled with it, and were laughing at the 3 of them, and alot of awwwws. *

*I really had to think of all 3 and when I saw towards the end, that Tony seemed to start to be a little reluctant, just a little with either Mia and Leo, I had to think long and hard. Tony would come right to me though. A part of me feels as though I let the little guy down, but thank the heavens a loving home awaits him, who desperatly wants him.*

*Bless sweet Tony and the new family who will be adopting him and thank you all so much for being there, for your support and incredible advice.*

*It is heartbreaking not to have the little guy here with me right now, *
*but I did have so much to consider and ultimately wanted to do what was best for Mia, Leo and Tony.*

*I love him dearly and just pray I did the right thing. It helps knowing there is a loving home waiting. But still feel such a loss as I loved him instantly and honestly he answered to Tony .*

*Now it's a matter of seeing if somehow a foster home can get the Peak out.*

*Thank you all so much again for being there. My original goal was to get the little guy out, and that is going to happen, just didn't realize how fast you fall in love with these special ones. *

*Much love,*
*Christine*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The peak is adorable too!!! Oh, I understand your problem. I am so sorry you are going through this. He will be so alone when Tony leaves. Don't you need 4 instead of 3????? I am sorry Christine, they should have told you immediately. Please let us know what you decide...........:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

They don't have to be adopted together. But I feel so bad for the Peak. But the lady at the shelter said, at least little Toni, will know longer be in a shelter . I will find out more tonight Thanks so much Dianne. Hugs,

Oh gosh.,


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You sound like you are madly, over the moon in love with Tony.:wub: I really have had no first hand experience with rescues so I might be totally wrong and off base but here goes. I don't know how you can't take him (unless Mia and Leo) have real issues. It sounds to me like the shelter would let them be broken up anyway even if you don't take him. I know the optimum would be them going together but think that getting two rescues in addition to your two fluffs and your allergies might be overwhelming. I hate the thought of a dog staying one night more than they need to be in a shelter so I would say get him. Could you work on trying to get the Peak into a rescue? I know there is shih tzu and small dog rescue in the northeast that is quite good. I nearly adopted from them. I can find their link if you would like. Good luck and hope others chime in. And thanks so much for doing this...he looks so cute and happy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just said a prayer for the little Peak, hopefully by the time you get to the shelter someone will want to give her a home.
Go with your heart Christine


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> You sound like you are madly, over the moon in love with Tony.:wub: I really have had no first hand experience with rescues so I might be totally wrong and off base but here goes. I don't know how you can't take him (unless Mia and Leo) have real issues. It sounds to me like the shelter would let them be broken up anyway even if you don't take him. I know the optimum would be them going together but think that getting two rescues in addition to your two fluffs and your allergies might be overwhelming. I hate the thought of a dog staying one night more than they need to be in a shelter so I would say get him. Could you work on trying to get the Peak into a rescue? I know there is shih tzu and small dog rescue in the northeast that is quite good. I nearly adopted from them. I can find their link if you would like. Good luck and hope others chime in. And thanks so much for doing this...he looks so cute and happy.


Thank you so much!!! No, I know I can't adopt both not only will it take high focus, with just 1 little new one, plus the allergies.

But that is a good idea about calling another resuce.

The shelter said they only foster out puppies 

Toni's neuter went well and he doesn't have one of those gosh awful cones on, because he is not licking his stiches, because he is a good boy :wub: 

That's all I kept telling little Tony how much Mommy loves him. 

Thank you so much for your advice. Much love.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I just said a prayer for the little Peak, hopefully by the time you get to the shelter someone will want to give her a home.
> Go with your heart Christine


Bless your heart Thank you so much. My heart is saying they both deserve a chance, but poor little Toni, bless him, honestly what a good boy.

Thank you so much.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

First I wonder how long the peak and Hanzel have been together. It will be hard on both but more so for the peak if he is not adopted right away. I look at it this way, at least your saving one from the shelter. Just so 
you know having 4 is not bad. When I got Chloe she was my third which
I never thought I would have 3 dogs. When I saw Libby was up for adoption in comes the 4th. Libby is older and was an only dog so she is
very reserved so other then vet/grooming bill it's was no big deal.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

mary-anderson said:


> First I wonder how long the peak and Hanzel have been together. It will be hard on both but more so for the peak if he is not adopted right away. I look at it this way, at least your saving one from the shelter. Just so
> you know having 4 is not bad. When I got Chloe she was my third which
> I never thought I would have 3 dogs. When I saw Libby was up for adoption in comes the 4th. Libby is older and was an only dog so she is
> very reserved so other then vet/grooming bill it's was no big deal.


Thank you so much. You know I just thought, If I don't take Tony, someone could come in, take the Peak, and then Tony is alone.

I'm sure 4 isn't bad, but I'm allergic to most breeds.

Thank you again.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

allheart said:


> Thank you so much. You know I just thought, If I don't take Tony, someone could come in, take the Peak, and then Tony is alone.
> 
> I'm sure 4 isn't bad, but I'm allergic to most breeds.
> 
> Thank you again.


There you go you have made your decision. Get Tony. The Peak is cute
someone will adopt if not maybe later you could consider. But get Tony.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Christina, I just wanted to say that I hope you do get little Toni. I would think they'll end up being separate anyway. Most people looking to adopt are really only looking for one so if you don't take this little guy someone else will and who knows, maybe someone would have been looking for a peke and then Toni would end up being alone in the shelter. Its so hard to take one and not the other but its just not practical for most people. My heart breaks for the pup left behind but I'll be thrilled for Toni when I hear you have him in his new home. I hope whatever you decide it works out for everyone. Bless your heart for checking rescue and trying to help! Let us know what you do. 
hugs!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub:Christina - Here's the link to the rescue I mentioned. I think someone on SM got their fluff from them too. They only do small breed rescue: Welcome to Shih Tzus & Furbabies, Shih Tzu & Furbaby Rescue is dedicated to rescue, rehabilitaton and rehoming of toy breed dogs OMG I just saw Jasper on their website - a male Maltese.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

mary-anderson said:


> There you go you have made your decision. Get Tony. The Peak is cute
> someone will adopt if not maybe later you could consider. But get Tony.


 


njdrake said:


> Christina, I just wanted to say that I hope you do get little Toni. I would think they'll end up being separate anyway. Most people looking to adopt are really only looking for one so if you don't take this little guy someone else will and who knows, maybe someone would have been looking for a peke and then Toni would end up being alone in the shelter. Its so hard to take one and not the other but its just not practical for most people. My heart breaks for the pup left behind but I'll be thrilled for Toni when I hear you have him in his new home. I hope whatever you decide it works out for everyone. Bless your heart for checking rescue and trying to help! Let us know what you do.
> hugs!


Bless both your hearts. You both are so right. They probably will be split up anyway. Gosh, how sad is that?

I'm telling you Toni's temperment, he was not skiddish, or shy, at first, I had to hold him close, so he felt safe, and once he did, that was the end of it. Instant love. Hubby died when Tony gave belly.

Thank you so very much.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Maybe the Pekingese would have a better chance to be adopted if she were alone..Hopfully it will all work itself out for the best ...
PS Tony is adorable:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> :wub:Christina - Here's the link to the rescue I mentioned. I think someone on SM got their fluff from them too. They only do small breed rescue: Welcome to Shih Tzus & Furbabies, Shih Tzu & Furbaby Rescue is dedicated to rescue, rehabilitaton and rehoming of toy breed dogs OMG I just saw Jasper on their website - a male Maltese.


 
Thank you so much for that link. I wonder if the shelter will foster them out, when I gave them a small dog rescue, like 15 minutes away and they told me they don't  But I will give those folks a call that you linked.

I just keep praying that I do right by all.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

kathym said:


> Maybe the Pekingese would have a better chance to be adopted if she were alone..Hopfully it will all work itself out for the best ...
> PS Tony is adorable:wub:


Thank you. He really is a doll. It just shocked me just hearing they were surrendered together. 

Maybe I just am over fretting, but I felt so bad when I heard. I even felt bad for only taking little Toni out.

Oh Mia and Leo, help Mommy out :wub:

Thank you all so much.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

OOO WOW , TONY IS ADORABLE .. i agree with everyone , get him , it was ove at first sight after all , hopefully the other fluff gets adopted too , its very rare that someone would adopt tooo , do what your heart tells u , good luck .. tony is adorable .


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm agreeing with everyone else. Tony needs you!!

IMHO the peak is simply adorable and shouldn't have any trouble finding her forever home. I mean, she's a doll just like Tony!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

uniquelovdolce said:


> OOO WOW , TONY IS ADORABLE .. i agree with everyone , get him , it was ove at first sight after all , hopefully the other fluff gets adopted too , its very rare that someone would adopt tooo , do what your heart tells u , good luck .. tony is adorable .


 
Bless you and thank you so much. I'm starting to calm down, thanks to all of you. Hubby is upset about breaking them up, but we will just have to sit with the shelter folks and see how the meet and greet goes.

I know my Mia, and I'm more then sure she will be okay. She is very neuturing. Leo, loves other furbabies, same size or smaller, but they all have been girls, not that it may matter, so alot to consider.

Thank you all so much.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Miss_Annie said:


> I'm agreeing with everyone else. Tony needs you!!
> 
> IMHO the peak is simply adorable and shouldn't have any trouble finding his forever home. I mean, he's a doll just like Tony!!


Oh the peak, gosh she is a doll. She just looked at me, so sweet with her little cone on. I just thought they were housed together for company.

Thank you !!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

So many times we took in Maltese pairs that owners said could not be split up. We always kept them together, but honestly of the many pairs we fostered, I would say 8 in 10, were not as bonded as we were led to believe. I have seen some that truly could not be without each other, but in many cases, I believe that most of them just wanted another canine around. It would be hard to tell without meeting this pair, but from what you describe Tony sounds like the kind of pup that would make an excellent adjustment. 

I am excited for you. Tony sounds just darling.  

Hopefully, you can help steer a small dog rescue toward this Peke and they can find the perfect home for him. rayer:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

CloudClan said:


> So many times we took in Maltese pairs that owners said could not be split up. We always kept them together, but honestly of the many pairs we fostered, I would say 8 in 10, were not as bonded as we were led to believe. I have seen some that truly could not be without each other, but in many cases, I believe that most of them just wanted another canine around. It would be hard to tell without meeting this pair, but from what you describe Tony sounds like the kind of pup that would make an excellent adjustment.
> 
> I am excited for you. Tony sounds just darling.
> 
> Hopefully, you can help steer a small dog rescue toward this Peke and they can find the perfect home for him. rayer:


Carina, thanks so much. That is great advice. When the took out little Tony, neither the Peak or Tony got upset that they were not with each other.

Little Tony's temperment is amazing. Excellent on a leash. I was walking him back in, and there was this very large breed dog by the door. I thought, oh this is a good test, just to catch a glipse of any fears and his personality. Tony just pranced right by the larger breed dog. 

I do realize that Tony's temperment may change, once he gets home and comfortable. But my dear boy Flakey (RIP) taught me many lessons.

Thank you for all the support and I ask for prayers just to do right by all.

Thank you so much!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Both are just darling. I hate to see a truly bonded pair split up, but as Carina said, are they really bonded? And as much as I hate to see a truly bonded pair split up, they will be more easily adopted as singles then a pair. So you do really help the little Pek's chances of being adopted if she's listed on her own.

Having 3 is a ton of work...but if I had a hubby who was a big help and loved having them as much as me...I'd be inclined to have 4. :innocent: Maybe just see how the meet and greet with Mia & Leo go with the little Malt and then perhaps see how things go with the Pek? Just a thought. lol I'm soooo not the right person to ask about stuff like this. I'd say to get both! lolol

btw...have I told you lately how much I love you? :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

They will probably be adopted separately, so take Tony and don't worry about the Peke. Someone will adopt it, small dogs usually get adopted rather quickly. 

When I took Keiko home, I thought she'd be upset and missing her doggie housemates, but she didn't mope at all after she got here.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Christine, how wonderful!!! Tony/Toni sounds amazing and like a great fit for your family. I hope the meeting with Mia & Leo goes well, I'm certain it will since they are SO sweet.

I know how you feel wanting Tony and the Peke to go together since they are siblings, but because of your allergies you absolutely cannot adopt the Peke. I think most people who go to a shelter to find a dog are only planning on bringing home one, not two, so I honestly think the Peke will be adopted soon after you bring Tony home. The chances of her not being adopted are probably slim to none -- she is adorable and small. If you can, try to alert small breed rescues about the Peke girl to see if they can put their name in for her if she does not get adopted soon (especially if this is a kill shelter).

We can't save all of the little fluffs in shelters, as much as we would love to, but adopting one saves a life and gives one beautiful fluff a second chance. Welcome to the family, Tony!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> Christine, how wonderful!!! Tony/Toni sounds amazing and like a great fit for your family. I hope the meeting with Mia & Leo goes well, I'm certain it will since they are SO sweet.
> 
> I know how you feel wanting Tony and the Peke to go together since they are siblings, but because of your allergies you absolutely cannot adopt the Peke. I think most people who go to a shelter to find a dog are only planning on bringing home one, not two, so I honestly think the Peke will be adopted soon after you bring Tony home. The chances of her not being adopted are probably slim to none -- she is adorable and small. If you can, try to alert small breed rescues about the Peke girl to see if they can put their name in for her if she does not get adopted soon (especially if this is a kill shelter).
> 
> We can't save all of the little fluffs in shelters, as much as we would love to, but adopting one saves a life and gives one beautiful fluff a second chance. Welcome to the family, Tony!


:goodpost:
I would go contrary to all other advice! Even if I think all the advice is good, and it is! I would either take both or leave both. My advice isn't much help I know. You can't take both and you are already in love w/Tony. Why do we live in a world where such choices have to be made? I long for more perfection, but I am old enough and smart enough to know it doesn't exist---this perfection which we all desire. Praying for you as YOU are the one who has to decide. I support you in your decision.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

From your posts it sounds like Toni is just meant to be with you. So I say get him. Like others said, you don't know really how much the Peke and him are bonded. The Peke could be adopted by itself and then Toni would be left alone.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I forgot to say something important! When we were thinking of putting down our little Bischon/Maltese mix because of an aggressive fibrosarcoma we were looking everywhere for advice---we knew what to do but lacked the courage/desire to do it---our Texas vet gave good advice: "you have to do what is best for the dog---not what you want to do"---in this case probably adoption is what is best for Tony---


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I say go adopt Tony. Small cute dogs get adopted so quickly, I'm sure the Peke will be snatched up by a great family so fast your head will spin.

If they're not going to adopt them out together, then someone else will be taking Tony home, I'm sure of it.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm just seeing this! Christine, I'm dying to hear how the meeting with all the fluffs goes. Tony is so darling! Love at first sight from the sounds of it!

I think splitting them up will not be such a bad thing. Hopefully a rescue will take the little girl in, but I bet she gets adopted fast anyway. She is adorable and little dogs like that are often sought after. You are going to give Toni a wonderful and loving home. You will always have the satisfaction of that. He will never have to worry about anything ever again except which bed he wants to nap in! You can't save them all, but you can give this one precious soul the good life.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

You've gotten some great advice and it's such a good point that they will likely be split up anyway and Tony could end up by himself if the Peke were adopted first. 

I wouldn't put a lot of stock in a meeting among Mia, Leo and Tony. A short meeting on neutral turf really won't show much about how things will go in your home. But I'm sure all three will adjust wonderfully. Tony is used to not being an only dog so he will likely love having Mia and Leo to play with, etc. I loooove having three!!!

Keep us posted!! Very exciting!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Christine - he looks so sweet! It sounds like it was meant to be, and if they're going to split them, you may as well be the lucky one who give him his fur-ever home!!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Wondering how the meeting went tonight!
They both look so sweet.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Christine -- I agree with Sher about the meeting. I know that God will sent you in the right direction. 

I'm hoping that you get Tony, but only if it's meant to be. Don't worry, there will be someone else out there for the Peke. Have faith.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I say "GO FOR IT"!!!!!


----------



## MTC (Sep 9, 2010)

I say go for it with Toni. I live pretty close to the shelter and will do my best to spread the word about the Peak being there. Its tough to resist a small dog that is that cute!

Maybe my Chloe can meet your Mia, Leo, and TONI for a play date... after Chloe gets all of her shots of course! 

Good luck!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

MTC said:


> I say go for it with Toni. I live pretty close to the shelter and will do my best to spread the word about the Peak being there. Its tough to resist a small dog that is that cute!
> 
> Maybe my Chloe can meet your Mia, Leo, and TONI for a play date... after Chloe gets all of her shots of course!
> 
> Good luck!


Gosh we must live so close . I would love a playdate 

I updated my first post and there are pics. I love you all and thank you so much for being there.

Please see the update on my first post.

Thank you all again,
Christine


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Christine - what a roller coaster and a whirlwind couple of days. :w00t: All I can say is "What is meant to be, will be." It seemed like this was a perfect match but if your instincts told you otherwise, then you ned to follow your gut. I forgot about the neuter but the day after Tyler's neuter he didn't want to be with anyone! But as you said, the main thing is getting Tony a great, loving forever home and it looks like that's the case. If anything goes wrong with that, who knows you could end up with Tony because it's meant to be, but if not you'll know he's happy and being loved. I was anxious to know if the other family had another dog or not and/or kids. Did they indicate anything? Did you mention that you'd be interested if anything falls through?
I'm sure this is so bittersweet for you. Bless you for going in there to help out and I know you'll always miss Tony but know that he'll be happy. Wouldn't it be funny if you saw him someday Sleep well and know that little boy won't be in the shelter for long now and hopefully the Pek will get a new home too.:hugging:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, I'm glad to hear that although you are not getting him, he is going to a good home, which is what you were hoping for anyway. I wonder if there is anyway you can be kept updated on him from the new family - though that would probably be a bit much to ask. Maybe you can hint at one of the family members joining SM? That way (and us) can see how great he is doing  It was very sweet of you to want to rescue him.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry that he's not going home with you. *hugs* I would've been heartbroken too!

It is comforting to know that he'll be going with another loving family. Maybe you can have playdates with that family as well?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Christine -- I told you that God would show you the way and He did. He doesn't always answer our prayers the way we thought He would, but He always answers them. Leo and Mia are sooooooooo bonded and have been together since they were young puppies. I had wondered if Tony might eventually feel left out because of Leo and Mia's close bond.

It's wonderful, though, that God answered your prayer to get Tony into a very loving "furever" home. Now we'll need to pray for the Peke.

Sometimes it's hard to do what we know is the best for the fluffs because we let our own needs/wants come into play. Remember that you have 2 wonderful, loving fluffs and hold them tight. That will make you stop thinking about Tony. Hugs to you, my dear, dear friend.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Christine -- I told you that God would show you the way and He did. He doesn't always answer our prayers the way we thought He would, but He always answers them. Leo and Mia are sooooooooo bonded and have been together since they were young puppies. I had wondered if Tony might eventually feel left out because of Leo and Mia's close bond.
> 
> It's wonderful, though, that God answered your prayer to get Tony into a very loving "furever" home. Now we'll need to pray for the Peke.
> 
> Sometimes it's hard to do what we know is the best for the fluffs because we let our own needs/wants come into play. Remember that you have 2 wonderful, loving fluffs and hold them tight. That will make you stop thinking about Tony. Hugs to you, my dear, dear friend.


Thank you so much. I am bawling crying now. But Lynn thosse were almost my hubbies exact words. And you are so right, about putting the babies first, and that's what I ultimately did.

Thank you all of you. Just a very draining day, but bless little Tony, and perhaps I can give the okay to the shelter to give the new owners my information in case they do want to do meet ups.

Thank you all again.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Christine, I have always thought that you are one of the kindest and most loving people I've had the pleasure to know. Don't think for a moment that you failed Tony. You did what was right for all of you. Tony still gets to go to a wonderful home where he will be loved and appreciated. I know it's hard that he didn't come home with you, you're a strong person for making the choice you did. *hugs*


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was hoping to see pictures of little Tony home with Leo and Mia but I think this is still a wonder outcome. Toni will have a great home and you never know why this played out the way it did. Maybe there will be another little Tony in need of a home even more than this one and you'll be there to give it to him. Things happen for a reason so we'll have to just wait and see what the reason is. You have a lot of love to give and when the time is right they'll be a pup that needs it. I think you'd be the perfect 3 pup mom! 
I think it would be great if the shelter puts Toni's new family in touch with you. If this is their first Malt you would be a world of help and just think of the fun play days you can have.
Hugs to you Christina!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You have so much love to give, Christine. Your husband, too. I totally understand your hesitation about splitting the babies up. I bet their is another baby boy, or girl, out there waiting to jump into your loving arms. You all deserve it!!!
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:sLo_grouphug3::sLo_grouphug3:
Ouch! Why does something that turned out so good feel so bad today? 
Your name "allheart" tells it all! 
I have been exactly in your shoes just before we got Kitzi---trying to adopt a little maltese in TX. and having it fall through at the last moment---had already bought lots of stuff for "little Jack" and he had been promised to us---won't go into detail here because this isn't about me---but I still wonder/pray/think of our little "still-birth puppy" that went to another home. I remind myself almost every day IF we had been granted the opportunity to adopt him we would have never considered getting little Kitzel. 
I think what I have seen here is that you have a huge space in your heart for another little life----I will pray you find each other! 
I wish you lived in my neighborhood!:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oo honey you didnt fail tony , the first initial point was to get him a forever home ... and he is now going to get one .. and i do agree with the playdates, and i hope that the peke gets his forever home as well , the pics are adorable thanks for sharing !


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Christine, I'm so sorry it didn't work out. But, everything happens for a reason. I've wanted somethings to work out in my life so badly and they didn't. Then, years later, I came "full circle" and realized it was for the best and was happy it didn't work out, because there was something much better in store for me. God speaks to us in a little voice called intuition. There was a purpose that you and Tony met, we just haven't seen why yet. Please, don't be sad, Tony will be loved and have a wonderful life with his new family. Just by you starting this thread, members and lurkers across the world will read this thread.....and it will get them thinking about rescue or how they may be able to contribute in their own way. So, I believe without you even knowing, you have helped other fluffs out there in need. Hugs to you.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Your heart was in the right place.:wub: He has a home and you 
know whats best for you and your family.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Christine, you absolutely made the best decision for ALL of the furbabies. Of course Tony could be happy in a loving home such as yours, but perhaps this new home he is going to is just perfect for his needs. Your pair is so sweet, but Tony had a few reservations it sounds like after the initial meeting. It is so hard when you picture them being added to your family, and the fluffs decide otherwise. I know it hurts. Your ultimate goal was to have him in a new forever home, and he is getting just that.  Good job!

Before we got Preston, I'm not sure if you remember, but we tried adopting a rescue Maltese named Joey. He was absolutely perfect and we thought we would be bringing him home. We took London to our 1st meeting with Joey, and it didn't go so well. When they first saw each other, they were both fearful of the other and although they did start to play by the end of it, they were both still so skittish around one another. The rescue person suggested we take Joey for the weekend as a trial, but I knew in my heart it wasn't the perfect match for us & London, as much as I wanted it to be. I still feel so sad we couldn't give Joey a home, and it's been over a year. I knew London would adapt better with a puppy, and I was right...Preston fits in like no other. We couldn't be more happy with the way things turned out.

Keep your head up, and eyes open for a new opportunity.  Your heart is the right place. Love you!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Christine - you did everything right. The only problem that got in the way is that you loved that little guy too much. I also believe everything happens for a reason - and when the right time comes, it will happen - like it or not!  I bet you end up with three at some point.....:blush:


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm sorry the adoption didn't work out for you but you obviously have a big heart and did what was best for Toni and your dogs. That little peak will be adopted in no time, and once they get adjusted to their new homes they will be fine. I never see dogs that cute in the shelter around here. They would last about a day. 

My sister in law adopted two little dogs that were surrendered together because their owner was in a hospice. They're wonderful dogs and she couldn't be happier.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Christine - just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you today. I know you must be exhausted after yesterday, emotionally and hope that you know you did everything to help little Tony and it worked


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sorry it did not work out for you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I was following this and hoping for the best for you. I'm glad it worked out for Tony and I'm sure the other little one will be ok too. I think when it's right it will just happen without so much heartache as this time. It's hard not to fall in love with those little faces.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to have to report, but I just called to make sure Tony was adopted, and the other family that wanted him so desperately???? NEVER SHOWED UP. :crying:Kathy, assured me, she had a family just waiting for him. But that's not her fault, they just didn't show up. I spoke to a different girl today, and she told me both babies are still there.

Guys, I am so sorry to report this.

I will contact the rescue organizations that you mentioned. 

I just don't understand why they don't foster them out?

I am so sorry to report this, deeply I am. For all of you, Tony and his little peak friend.

I wish I had better news. Just keep praying and I will do all I can.

Thank you for all of your love and support and all your kind words.

I feel like crud, but am on a mission......

Bless all of you!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

This is so sad :grouphug:. I pray something good will happen.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

allheart said:


> I am so sorry to have to report, but I just called to make sure Tony was adopted, and the other family that wanted him so desperately???? NEVER SHOWED UP. :crying:Kathy, assured me, she had a family just waiting for him. But that's not her fault, they just didn't show up. I spoke to a different girl today, and she told me both babies are still there.
> 
> Guys, I am so sorry to report this.
> 
> ...


Christine - Are you sure this wasn't meant to be? Maybe you should try another meet-up? Just sayin'. I can't believe people don't show up.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd try another meet-up as well.  Things are supposed to happen in a certain way! 

I'm a little upset at that family though. How rude to say you want to add someone to your family and then leave them hanging!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So maybe, just maybe you are being given a second chance?:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh believe me, that thought immediatly came to mind. I did e-mail Shitzu and Furbaby rescue, as I am hoping to get both out, and am trying a couple of other things, but won't rest till it's a happy ending and soon. Hubby heard me on the phone with them and couldn't believe it either. He's upset too. He's upset for both of them. He hates that they are being split up. Thank you all so much will keep you posted. Keep the prayers coming.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maybe you should have another meet up, it could be that he wasn't feeling that well from his surgery


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> maybe you should have another meet up, it could be that he wasn't feeling that well from his surgery


He really was a good boy, he really was. And that's exactly what I thought immediately. I just want to go and get him, but am considering all options.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Christine, I haven't had a chance to thoroughly read all comments. But here is my take on it. 

I can't see how the meeting between Mia, Leo and Tony should play in to this at all. Tony had surgery very recently, so he probably wasn't himself. And being in a situation where there are two strange adults and two strange Malts in close proximity is bound to have been intimidating to him. 

If you want to add a third Malt to your family then do it for you and your DH. Mia and Leo may or may not bond with him. There is no way whatsoever to guarantee it. Even if they would have had a blast playing at the shelter, it will likely be different once Tony is in your home and Mia and Leo realize he is staying. 

Since Mia and Leo are so strongly bonded they may not let another Malt in to their little group. Or maybe they will .. but it might take weeks or months or never ... or maybe days. There is no way to know how it will play out.

If you are in the situation where you want to provide a little Malt with a loving home, then I don't see a reason not to let that Malt be Tony. If you don't want a third, then that is one thing but if you do . . . T O N Y!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Christine,

Is there still available? 

I was reading about the introduction to your three dogs. Having seen "new dog / foster dog" introductions many times over the years I feel that you can not base a lot on initial reaction. Things change considerably once everyone has a chance to get to know each other better. 

Here is an example: my precious darling Cameo. When she first met my boys Cloud and Clouseau (who were very gentle with her) she ran away from them trying sniff her and even cowered a little bit. I could understand it. They were almost 3 times her size. (She was a 3 pound dog, and they were both 8+). We introduced them at a little neutral rest area after I picked her up from her owner. LOL, that was the LAST time she ever showed fear in their presence. She became the little QUEEN bossing the boys around at every opportunity. She was rarely scared of anything. (It was what made her such a good therapy dog). But that day, she had just been handed off to human strangers and had dogs she didn't know trying to sniff her. Clearly it was a lot to take in. 

Your dogs and Tony were probably all a little nervous, wondering what was up. And I imagine you were nervous as well, because of your excitement, and sending them signals.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with all that you are saying. Beleive me, Tony is a LOVEABLE little guy and yes, I was so nervous, because of the environment Mia and Leo were in, I didn't put them down on the ground anywhere near the shelter, for health reasons. 

Truth is, we weren't looking to add a 3rd just now, but I do keep my eye out for babies that need help, whether to doante or in a shelter. 

I strictly went to see him, to ask them about fostering him to a rescue. 

I do realize it will take a long time for all to settle down. If we got Tony that night, I would have been home 5 days straight with all 3 of them. I know that's still enough time, but they would have got my 100% focus. But then I work 3 days a week and one day at home. 

My main goal was to get him a home and then hearing about the peak 

And then I get an e-mail, from a rescue, that I have contributed to before, about these two as a favorite breed alert.

Breed Matches

But at least these two are in foster care.

We are still taking care of MIL, everyday, so the timing wasn't perfect, but we just had to see if we could help him out, but my heart broke instantly for Tony, and loved him immedialtely. 

I know it could work, I have no doubt, but seriously was not looking to add a 3rd Malt right now. We just do what we can to help, when we can.

Mia and Leo, really weren't nervous. The liked the little guy. The shelter lady said it could take anywhere to two weeks, to two months for the transition.

Mia and Leo do share a bond, that's for sure, but for some reason are open to other furbabies, same size or smaller. 

I just fell in love with the little boy, feeling so bad for him, and yes, he is still available with no pending applications 

I have reached out to several foster organizations, me head and my heart are spinning.

Hubby is reluctant, but he loves furbabies, but he is concerned about Mia and Leo, which is understandable.

I have to tell you, I am so use to having 2, it was a little juggling having 3, but I know in time that would pass.

With all my heart I am going to stay on top of this.

Thank you all so much, and I hope I am not being a pain, but I really appeciate all the support and great advice.

Much love.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

*Update: *

*UPDATE: TAKE A PEAK OUR TONI aka as Hansel has been ADOPTED. THANK YOU GOD!!*

*http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17375378** My heart is jumping out of my body!!!!*

*Not sure about Gretel yet, I have to check on her, but THANK YOU GOD and all of you for all of your advice and for being there. *

*Little Toni is ADOPTED!!!!!!!!*






allheart said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> I will try and keep this short. I routinely check on-line for the local shelters to see if there are any Maltese. I never see any. My sole purpose in doing that, is to alert the local small dog resuces.
> 
> ...


----------

